# porter cable 690 max bit size



## ed brabham (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone use a horizontal panel raising bit in this router?What dia have you used?The book said a max of 2.125?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Ed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

I do and have used the 3 1/2" bits with the PC 690 but you will need to get a VS control unit to get the speed down..

But if you want to make it a bit easyer on the router you can used the bit listed below..with a easy to make jig you can make panel doors all day long with the PC 690...if you want to see the jig just ask and I will post a link to it. 

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=71&p=1
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

here's a link to a VS unit
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060

Some of the 600 PC's come with a built in speed control if that's the case you have it made.

Ed
Here's a link to the easy to make jig
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2725-raised-panels-quick-easy.html






ed brabham said:


> Does anyone use a horizontal panel raising bit in this router?What dia have you used?The book said a max of 2.125?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> I do and have used the 3 1/2" bits with the PC 690 but you will need to get a VS control unit to get the speed down..


Ed, welcome to our little corner of the 'net, and thanks for bringing up this question... PC 690 will be my main router, just as soon as I finish the table for it. I would not have thought that 1.75HP would be adequate for large raised panel bits. 

Brian


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

> I do and have used the 3 1/2" bits with the PC 690 but you will need to get a VS control unit to get the speed down..


Bj - how do you have the VS unit mounted- in the case that you have a table (in-closed) router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fourleftpaws

I have a power switch mounted on the front of the cabinet on the left side and on the other side (right side) the VS box is mounted just to the inside of the cabinet so I can get to it and select the speed I need to use...the VS box has a switch on that I can set to full power or VS or Off ....plus the router just plugs into the VS box...I also have a 2 gang outlet box on the back side of the cabinet that the router plugs into and the other side of the outlet is for a light or Vac.plugin...

The VS box only controls the router not the outlets,the front switch kills all power to the cabinet... 

=========









Fourleftpaws said:


> Bj - how do you have the VS unit mounted- in the case that you have a table (in-closed) router?


----------

